# Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"



## Parasol (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich liebäugle mit der "Abu Garcia 5601 C4" für das Spinn-Fischen.
Zwei Ruten (1,80m, 30-80g und 2,80m ...-70g) sind vorgesehen.
Ist die Rolle empfehlenswert oder gibt es Alternativen?
Für Antworten Danke ich im voraus.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

Moin #h

Alternativen gibts zu Hauf 

Allerdings ist die Ambassadeur ein erfolgreiches Modell, welches Dich meiner Meinung nach nicht enttäuschen wird.

Mit viel Übung kannst Du mit der Rolle auch Gewichte von 10 Gramm werfen, leichter wird schwierig, denn die Spule ist bei der 5601 entsprechend schwer und braucht ein gewisses gewicht zum anlaufen...

Deine Gerätekombi spricht ja aber mehr für schwerere Gewichte, so daß dieses "Gegenargument" bei Dir wohl nicht ins Gewicht fallen wird.


Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Machst nix falsch mit der Rolle.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

Ich fische schon Jahre lang eine 5601,allerdings nicht C4,sondern den Vorgänger,ich glaube der Unterschied ist die Anzahl der Lager.Bei meiner sind es drei.
Ich verwende sie sowohl zum Spinnfischen als auch zum Schleppen,und bin vollauf zufrieden.Würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.Sie ist robust und zuverlässig.
Vorausgesetzt sie wird nach dem Gebrauch abgespült und etwas geölt.Sie ist etwas
empfindlich gegen Schmutz,aber das sind ja eigentlich alle Rollen.Mir ist es mal passiert,
das der Fast Cast Mechanismus gestreikt,hat nachdem die Rolle bei einem Platzregen
voll Dreck gespritzt wurde.Leider war das erst zuhause,nach einer gründlichen Reinigung
zu beheben.

Taxidermist


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

Ich besitze auch eine 5600 C3 zum Schleppen und eine C4 zum Werfen. Der Vorteil der C4 liegt meiner Meinung nach an der praktischen Daumenauslösetaste. Bei der C3 liegt der Auslöser links am Gehäuse. Bis jetzt mit beiden noch keine Probleme.


----------



## AlBundy (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

Alternativen wird es immer geben und sind Ansichts / Geschmacksache. #h

Ich habe auch das Vorgängermodel und nutze sie zum Naturköderfischen vom BBoot. Seltener zum Spinnfischen. Ist 'ne wirklich treue und gute Rolle!

Mein Tipp: Du machst mit einem Kauf absolut nicht's falsch!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

Meine hat auch den Daumenauslöser und ist eine 5601 AB (Antibacklash).Die hat Abu damals raus gebracht,um Leute die keine Lust auf Schnursalat haben auch von Multis
zu überzeugen.Das System funktioniert auch,nimmt nur zuviel Wurfweite.Ich benutze
sie allerdings mit ausgeschaltetem AB wie ne normale Multi.

Taxidermist


----------



## Nelson (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

hab auch ne C3. top teil. der unterschied zur C4 ist, dass die C4 etwas leichter ist und ein kugellager mehr hat.

machste absolut nichts falsch!!! ABU halt...


----------



## Parasol (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich habe mich über die vielen Antworten sehr gefreut. Herzlichen Dank.

Die Positiven Erfahrungen der Anwender machen mir meine Entscheidung leicht.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich habe mich über die vielen Antworten sehr gefreut. Herzlichen Dank.
> 
> Die Positiven Erfahrungen der Anwender machen mir meine Entscheidung leicht.



Gern geschehen #h

Übrigens mal als kleine Anmerkung:

Die Ambassadeurs der Serien 4/5/6 sind alle gleich groß!! ledigleich in der Breite liegt der Unterschied!
Alle haben das gleiche Getriebe! eine 4600 st demnach nicht weniger stabil als eine 6600, lediglich die Schnurfassung ist geringer.


----------



## Jirko (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

klasse rolle parasol, mit der du gornix verkehrt machen kannst #6...

ohne klugschaixxerisch rüberzukommen > die x6xx-er reihen sind hochübersetzt und verfügen über den daumenauslöser (bei der x5xx-er ist er auf dem gehäuse)... C4 hat im vergleich zur C3 noch nen zusätzliches kugellager in der schnurführungsspindel #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

Richtig Jirko #h
das kommt als Unterscheidungsmerkmal noch dazu.


----------



## KHof (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

Hallo!

Extrem klugsch..erig: Die stabilsten sind die 4000er.
Da die Spule enger ist können Verwindungen durch seitlichen Zug kaum geschehen - Der Hebel ist geringer als bei einer 6000er, der Schnurführer läuft weniger weit aus der Mitte.
Praktisch unbedeutend, aber kurios...

Klaus


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Extrem klugsch..erig: Die stabilsten sind die 4000er.
> Da die Spule enger ist können Verwindungen durch seitlichen Zug kaum geschehen - Der Hebel ist geringer als bei einer 6000er, der Schnurführer läuft weniger weit aus der Mitte.
> ...



Der war gut #6
Aber Recht haste damit!


----------



## Hechtchris (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

Hi alle miteinander !

Irgendwie werde ich nie verstehen warum sich leute anstatt einer Calcutta eine der beiden genannten Abu rollen zulegen ! Stimmt diese Rollen sind wirklich nicht übel ! Allerdings habe ich schon beide mit meiner Calcutta verglichen und da fehlt schon einiges an Wurfweite und vor allem auch im Handling schlägt die Calcutta beide Abus um längen !

Wo der preis auch nicht gravierender ist ! 20 - 40 euro kommt drauf an !

Also meine stimme gilt der goldenen ! :k die mich nun schon lange jerkzeiten begleitet ! :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hi alle miteinander !
> 
> Irgendwie werde ich nie verstehen warum sich leute anstatt einer Calcutta eine der beiden genannten Abu rollen zulegen ! Stimmt diese Rollen sind wirklich nicht übel ! Allerdings habe ich schon beide mit meiner Calcutta verglichen und da fehlt schon einiges an Wurfweite und vor allem auch im Handling schlägt die Calcutta beide Abus um längen !
> 
> ...



Wo kaufst Du denn ne Calcutta für rund 100€?


----------



## heinzrch (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

Ich fische schon seit Anfang der 90er die 5601 Ultracast, und hab mir vor zwei Jahren die C4 zu Weihnachten schenken lassen, nicht weil ich sie brauchte, sondern weil sie in ihrem mitternachtblauen Lack mit den goldenen Anbauteilen einfach sauge*l aussieht.
Nachdem ich sie auch ab und zu fische, kann ich sagen, dass sie dem Vorgängermodell bzw. der aktuellen C3 in nichts nachsteht. Die Kampfbremse wurde nochmal deutlich verbessert, und auch die Fliehkraft (Wurf-)bremse ist mit 6 statt 4 Pins ebenfalls nochmal verbessert (wobei ich mir schwer tue, dass wirklich beim Werfen zu merken)....
Zu den Shimanos hat sie den Vorteil, dass sie die Schnur auch beim Werfen synchronisiert, die Schnur also unter allen Umständen immer synchron zum Schnurführer läuft.
Ein eklatanter Mangel bei den meisten Shimanos, Daiwas etc. Bei denen musst du immer gut aufpassen, dass dein Schnurführer genau mittig steht, sonst ist der Wurf von vorherein versaut. Und wenn der Fisch gegen die Bremse läuft, läuft die Schnur auch immer extrem seitlich in den Schnurfangbügel und drückt auf diesen.


----------



## aal60 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Zu den Shimanos hat sie den Vorteil, dass sie die Schnur auch beim Werfen synchronisiert, die Schnur also unter allen Umständen immer synchron zum Schnurführer läuft.
> Ein eklatanter Mangel bei den meisten Shimanos, Daiwas etc. Bei denen musst du immer gut aufpassen, dass dein Schnurführer genau mittig steht, sonst ist der Wurf von vorherein versaut. Und wenn der Fisch gegen die Bremse läuft, läuft die Schnur auch immer extrem seitlich in den Schnurfangbügel und drückt auf diesen.


 
Das war mir bisher noch nicht bekannt! 
Ich selbst fische mit ´ner 4601 und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Kennt einer schon die Neue (Low Profile)?








*Abu Garcia Ambassadeur BLACK MAX *


----------



## Hechtchris (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Wo kaufst Du denn ne Calcutta für rund 100€?



sorry vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt ich meinte 20 - 40 euro teurer !


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> sorry vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt ich meinte 20 - 40 euro teurer !



Dann wären wir bei einer Calcutta für 120 - 140 Euro...
Das wird schwer...

Für unter 170 hab ich sie noch nirgend gefunden.


----------



## dani_carp (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meinung zu "Abu Garcia Multirolle 5601 C4 Ambassadeur LH"*

mich würden auch meinungen zur neuen "max-serie" interesieren


----------

